# KY STLP Racing to the Future 2012



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Guys, I am way behind on getting this posted. I had several events hit right after the Racing to the Future 2012 was completed and just now was able to crank this out. This year we had over 6300 students come to the STLP event overall and had crowds of 200+ at the Racing to the Future track. If you ever get the chance to share our hobby with a younger crowd, please do so! It keeps our hobby alive for another generation and it's a blast to watch the kids get into it!

-Paul

Racing to the Future 2012


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Great job Paul--- The kids build their own car? Also do you have any stats on how many that participate go on to race in organized racing?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The students must build their own car. They can start with an RTR out of the package and their only limit is really the power that is supplied (20 Volt, 1 Amp per lane) and a length and width of the car (6.5 inch length max and 1-5/16 inch width max) and they must have a body. Other than that, they can go as far as they can in design. Most of the younger students work with tire and gear changes, but some of the high school age entrants even did rewinds this year. I have no statistics on who has moved on to organized slots, but a few of the schools involved, now have tracks in place so students can test and practice. It's growing steadily and we are seeing more young ladies getting into the whole racing and building thing too.

-Paul


----------

